# Increase storage for messages



## philemer (Oct 19, 2006)

Could you please increase the number of saved PMs we can store? It's set at a paltry 50 and 100-150 would be much nicer. I think flyertalk.com is 150.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

No matter what limit is set, eventually people will run up against it and want it to be extended.  

Our bbs is not intended to be a long term message storage system for private messages.  If you have information in PMs you wish to keep, please copy it and store it locally.


----------



## philemer (Oct 19, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> No matter what limit is set, eventually people will run up against it and want it to be extended.
> 
> Our bbs is not intended to be a long term message storage system for private messages.  If you have information in PMs you wish to keep, please copy it and store it locally.



That was a pretty terse reply, Doug. I'm disappointed.

Would it be a hardship on the system to increase the storage space?

Phil


----------



## Dave M (Oct 20, 2006)

Phil -

Doug is being practical.

No, it wouldn't put an immediate strain on the system to increase the storage limit. However, we know that eventually, we will have to prune older discussion threads again, something no one likes. We know that date is well off in the future, but it will come. 

Thus, it's important that we manage the system for that eventuality. As Doug says, it's not intended that TUG be a repository for long-term Private Message storing. Most corporations have similar policies - a limit on how much e-mail is permitted to be stored on the corporate server by one individual. The reasons for such a policy are, in part, similar to our reasons here at TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave explained it very well.  At some point, many months from now, those stored PMs will take up space that COULD be used for bbs messages - which are, after all, what the bbs is for.

However, the 50 message limit was set when we first set vBulletin up on our old server where we had tight database size limitations.  Now that we're on our dedicated server we can probably ease this up a bit.

I have just increased the limit to 100 stored PMs for TUG Members.  Guest's limit remains at 50.


----------



## philemer (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Doug. I enjoy keeping some old messages from Tuggers because I may want to contact them again. It is an easy place for me to do it. When I receive help from Tuggers I like to keep a record of it.  Moving these saved messages to another area of my computer is onerous for us technically challenged individuals.

Phil


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd pay extra for more capacity.  It could be a premium service.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 20, 2006)

how many are you guys really needing?

(seriously...I am curious if 100 is not enough?)


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 20, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> how many are you guys really needing?
> 
> (seriously...I am curious if 100 is not enough?)



I agree with Dave M and Makai Guy.  No matter what you increase it to, it will not be enough.  My limit is 400 on timeshare forums and that isn't enough.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 20, 2006)

BocaBum said:
			
		

> I agree with Dave M and Makai Guy. No matter what you increase it to, it will not be enough. My limit is 400 on timeshare forums and that isn't enough.



It's because you're such a popular guy!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it my imagination or did PM storage just double?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 25, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination or did PM storage just double?



Is it my imagination, or did you overlook reply #5, above?


----------



## Spence (Oct 25, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination, or did you overlook reply #5, above?


Yes, I did.


----------



## Ken555 (May 15, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I'd pay extra for more capacity.  It could be a premium service.



I'd pay. I've been at 250 for months, deleting a few here and there when necessary. But, I'd really prefer to keep the history here...I've used perhaps ~400 since 2005, so I know it's not an extreme situation and the numbers won't grow too large. Excluding the rationale stated years ago earlier in this thread, why not bump members storage to 500 now? Storage is vastly larger and cheaper these days, so I really don't see this as a capacity issue. Please consider an increase.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2013)

I have no issue with bumping it up.


----------



## Ken555 (May 15, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I have no issue with bumping it up.



Thanks, Brian!


----------



## pittle (May 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!  I too, like to save my PM's & responses to them here on the forum.  I have needed to look up someone.  I also find that I often get the same question via PM from Newbies over the years and can go find the answer I sent someone else to help them.

I was getting close to the 150 mark again and it is always a challenge to decide which ones need to bite the dust. Some are easy to choose, but others are not.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 15, 2013)

I've bumped TUG Members PM storage up to 400 messages.   TUG Lifetime Members get 500 messages.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> I've bumped TUG Members PM storage up to 400 messages.   TUG Lifetime Members get 500 messages.



Nice, thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2013)

Shoot, I don't think I have had more than ten PMs in my inbox at one time. Don't know what I would do if I had 400, probably go mad. I couldn't keep track of them all.


----------

